# Catswell jerky recall



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Quality Assurance



> During routine testing of our products, we recently discovered that two batches of our Catswell VitaKitty Chicken Breast with Flaxseed and Vitamins tested positive for a limited presence of an ingredient called propylene glycol.


question... why is propylene glycol found anywhere near their plant? it's generally used in low quality treats. I feel like they are hiding something.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm pretty positive their treats are made in China, aren't they?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, they are. What's funny is that Dogswell has been adamant about their strict overseas quality control, but I have my doubts.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Me too. Thats why I never buy dog foods/treats made in, or sourced from China. Even though these companies go out of their way to stress the strict quality control measures taken, I simply don't trust that something, (exactly like this recall), will happen.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I am in shock!!! :bounce:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> yeah, they are. What's funny is that Dogswell has been adamant about their strict overseas quality control, but I have my doubts.



Yeah, I hear from them and from my friend how strict the quality control is, and how their protocol is much different than other overseas plants...I don't even bother though, too many other treats on the market to even bother with China made ones...


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmm that is odd and lol yes, I am holding this treat in my hand (unopened) Where is more information on the recall please?


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Kibblelady said:


> Hmm that is odd and lol yes, I am holding this treat in my hand (unopened) Where is more information on the recall please?



Nope, not the same lot number. I bought this because I need a treat that has nutrients and vitamins in it for my Kurt, not an easy find. Anyone have a suggestion for me?


----------

